# tropheus bite you during cleaning?



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone else have this problem? I am finding it very irritating because 1- its a pretty good pinch 2- sometimes I jump and I worry I might knock over rock work. 
Any idea how to make them stop this?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol:

Sell them?

Feed them more?


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

lol I wont sell them they are awesome and I think they eat plenty.... since they have no fear of me whatsoever I was thinking of how I could get them to have a respectful fear of me without being skittish. In the past with my agressive CAs I would use a net while cleaning and hold them at bay with it... and if gave them something to fight lol. The net thing is ignored by my tropheus they think the hand that feeds them is made of food


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

You think trophs are bad... they nibble, but shellies try to wrestle a chunk out. 

The only thing I can think of is clean the tank at night about 30 minutes after lights have been out. They will be sluggish when you turn the lights back on and it will give you about 20 minutes of cleaning time w/o harassment.

??? :-? ???


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats a great idea thanks... I wouldnt call it a nibble lol and I do my best to avoid my shellies when they are with fry :lol: 
Thanks


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Those must be some really comfy Tropheus... The only africans of mine that bite me hard enough to startle me into knocking decor over are my brevis (all 2" of'em). My Tropheus love me for my food-bringing qualities but strictly avoid any actual contact.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

When my petros come at me, I poke em in the snout. They love it, and come back for more.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya I find they like to "play" aswell when I push them away the come back for more. I think they are overly comfortable with me, I could easily pick a few of them up by hand.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

thinking_fish said:


> ...Any idea how to make them stop this?


 -shave your arms.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

:lol: thanks lloyed but I dont think hair is the problem. I am sure the lights out thing will work for me.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

thinking_fish said:


> :lol: thanks lloyed but I dont think hair is the problem...


 underwater, arm hair replicates hair algae, and is thereby the attraction that entice herbivores to nip on arms. IMO.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Get a tattoo of a shark on your forearm.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

noddy said:


> Get a tattoo of a shark on your forearm.


 :lol: ...or a fish net.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL. That's it, tie a fish net to your arm. They'll be off real quick.


----------



## kpm2k (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't have the problem of them coming after me when I'm cleaning, however, they don't move very fast when my hand is in there to get away.

The only "problem" I have is they will splash me just before I'm about to put the food in, mostly only in the afternoons though.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't have this nipping problem but sure have the splashing one! At feeding time I can manage by trying to be faster and close the lid before the splash (!!) but now they are doing it more and more during cleaning time as well. I don't find them funny at all, and I believe they know (I'm sure they take turn and try to get me as wet as they can) :fish: =D>


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm getting a little tired of being splashed in the face at 6:30 every morning as well.
:x


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

net the Tropy a few times....mine avoid me and hide for a while after. Never had it bite me though...or even want to get close when my arm is in the tank.

My Cons will though...when guarding fry.


----------



## kramer30 (Sep 28, 2009)

You can use aqua gloves :wink:










Benny


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

i find if you just smack them around once a day after going to the bar because your boss is a clown shoe theres no problems...haha


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

lol this is too funny, mine do the same thing! it must be the hair on my arms it too much to pass up! For such a small fish their bite is pretty strong! I think it's the "rasping" effect that makes me jump. Now I know how an Aufwuch feels! :lol:


----------

